# Pyramid fishing



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Had a good time at Pyramid last week. It was a little slow, but well worth the trip.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Mornings out there are incredible. The sunrises are just stunning. Every morning it is like this. It’s truly spectacular.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I guess I should posts these too.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks incredible - thanks for sharing!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I sure wish I had your budget.


thanks for the invite. I'll remember that when the ice comes off Minersville. Oh, wait.....the ice is off....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> I sure wish I had your budget.


I'm about to show what my budget is. ~16 years and my waders finally gave up the ghost on this trip. I just don't know how I go with anything other than Simms based upon my previous experience. I may need to start a GoFundMe to be able to do it though!

Pyramid is a different kind of fishing than I'm accustomed to, but it sure is fun to hook into cutts that go double digits.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Buddy and his son went about 10 days ago. Did well- had a day of intense winds. I went the year before- first cast a 9#. 3 days later that was my only fish.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I went the year before- first cast a 9#. 3 days later that was my only fish.


You should have quit after that first cast. Catching a fish on your first cast is bad ju-ju.

I had a trip on the Boulder once. First cast caught a fish. The rest of the day sucked. The next morning, I knew that catching a fish on the first cast would be a bad thing. So I made a long cast, then put some tension on my line and reeled as fast as I could (make sure my line was good and tight on my spinning reel). I figured that would be a good way to make sure I didn't catch anything on that first cast. Wrong. I caught one. The rest of the day sucked.

If I catch a fish on my first cast, I just pack my things and go home. Why attempt to turn a good day into a bad one?


----------

